Ask HN: Who is Co-Founding? - boggzPit
======
possibilistic
Anybody in Atlanta? I am working with lasers [1], starting a science show with
some PhDs (heavy biochem, biophysics) aimed at the HN/hacker/programmer
demographic, and considering *coin/blockchain services. (Pizza ordering
service? Utilizing extra transaction info for meta
exchange/escrow/conversions?)

I can only work nights/weekends ATM unless we get residual income or
investment. I do Unices, JS, Python, C++(11). Renting a nice decently large
place in Midtown and might be able to allocate space for a cofounder if work
ramped up.

bt at brand dot io

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x034jVB1avs#t=0m15s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x034jVB1avs#t=0m15s)

------
dzink
I've been building [http://DoerHub.com](http://DoerHub.com) for about a year
and I am realizing it may be too much work for one hacker (the site is growing
and I am splitting time between UX, backend, bug fixes, user acquisition
features, sales, fundraising prep, and natural language processing/people
search in Neo4J and Node). Looking for someone who enjoys backend performance
tuning, machine learning, payments, and/or (soon) mobile. DoerHub has a dual
stack (Rails on MongoDB and now adding a second stack for relational searches
in Neo4j and Node). Located in the East Bay and traveling to the peninsula
often.

The site is an execution hub - feels like a humanized version of GitHub that
involves no code repository, but enables crowdsourcing and collaboration (from
teaming up, to advising, promoting, task contributions, etc) on projects
between hackers, non-hackers, subject matter experts, etc. We are seeing YC
startup school folks and students in different departments at top universities
are using it to team up around niche projects, startup ideas, and research.
Ping me at founder[at]doerhub.com if you are interested.

Dog-fooding:
[http://www.doerhub.com/for/doerhub](http://www.doerhub.com/for/doerhub)

------
sdesol
Looking for a business co-founder and/or early investors who can help me take
gitsense to another level.

[http://gitsense.com](http://gitsense.com)

The product is ready, but the marketing isn't. GitSense has always been
designed for the enterprise world and I know the sales cycle is hard, which is
why I'm looking for a business oriented co-founder(s) and/or early
investor(s). Git is taking over the enterprise world and I designed GitSense
to fill a gap that management loves, which is metrics and tracking. I also
built it for myself, as a developer and it has turned into crack for me.

The co-founder that I'm looking for would be my technical equivalent for the
business side. I'm extremely good at what I do and my salary reflected this. I
walked away from a 6 figure job, in a region where 6 figures is actually a
lot, to pursue my startup. I'm looking for somebody who can walk into a 6
figure job because they are that good at business, but they have no interest
in making others money.

If you think GitSense can make a difference and if you think you can help
bring it to another level, let me know at terrchen <dot> <at symbol> <dot>
sdesoln <dot> com.

Sorry about the email, as I don't want it to be added to some spam list.

------
Leander_B
Tech Recruitment is a $ 25 Billion market in the U.S. that hasn't innovated
much in the last 20 years (besides recruiters getting more expensive).

I'm looking for 2 co-founders in exchange for significant equity. The two
roles: One developer to help me further with the backend, and one sales
person/growth hacker (preferably in US) who can help us gain momentum.

Full info of my startup: [http://likewise.io](http://likewise.io)

To get in touch: hello@likewise.io

------
gremlinsinc
Junior Developer looking for designer + Another core developer + Business
Dev(Secure Financial Licensing we might need). Goal : Btc/Altcoin Exchange +
Bank + ATM Network + Crowdfunding + Loan Services + CloudHashing all rolled up
into one. Cryptsy + CoinBase + Cexio -- trade all currencies crypto or fiat +
enable merchants to accept all crypto payments from one api/interface.

Imagine being able to mine coin have it sent to your account, and immediately
cash it out - with the lowest fees in the industry. It costs $2 on coins-e
just to do a withdrawal. Ours will be 1% w/ a max of $1.

We will have atm's where people can use them just like an atm, or they can get
cash for bitcoin, or vice versa, or other crypto currencies.

We will offer consumer and business loans, and micro loans world-wide.

We will also have data centers devoted to mining operations, and users can
invest their money in cloud mining machines. See Cex.io for an example of how
this works.

\--These are just some ideas, but they could be very profitable, I don't have
money to invest, but I can code- most familiar w/ Laravel, I also can manage
debian servers and scale a web app. email : patrickwcurl@gmail.com

------
JOfferijns
At Unfilled, we are trying to rethink and improve the way people learn how to
read, write and code and we are currently looking for a Designer to be part of
our co-founding team.

You will find yourself designing the wireframes for the mobile app,
newsletters, presentations about the product and more. You will also be
working with other teammates sharing knowledge and learning from each other.

Furthermore, you can play a role in changing the world, as the platform we're
creating could potentially impact millions of lives.

If you are interested in being part of our team, take a look at the key points
we are looking for: [http://unfilled.org/get-
involved/](http://unfilled.org/get-involved/)

If you think this position fits to you, just send an email to
jeroen[at]unfilled.org and we'll get back to you!

[http://unfilled.org/](http://unfilled.org/)

------
pavlov
Do you want to completely change the way that native mobile apps are
developed?

I'm looking for a co-founder for Neonto, join me on this trip:

[http://neonto.com](http://neonto.com)

The product is a native Mac app. It's close to alpha stage, and I'm confident
that there will be a usable beta in a few months. (Much of the code is
recycled from a previous project of mine, Radi [1], so there's a proven
foundation.)

The company has a tiny pre-seed investment and a handful of real customers
lined up who are eager to use the product even in an alpha quality release.

Having previously done a company alone, I don't want to be in that situation
again. I'd love to meet a co-founder who preferably would have either a design
or business background combined with a good understanding of mobile user
experience.

[1] [http://radiapp.com](http://radiapp.com)

~~~
nawitus
Your website design needs work. I don't want to wait a long time for single
words to appear.

~~~
pavlov
I take it you don't find the video appealing to watch on its own?

I guess I wanted the teaser site to reflect the product's output: it's a tool
for creating mobile apps with high visual impact and motion graphics style, so
the website is also like that (perhaps to the point of being form over
function).

~~~
auganov
We get the idea but just let people skip if they want to. Like the infamous
"Skip Intro" buttons from the flash era haha.

------
nrtgmail
Looking for technical cofounder(s).

We are the reCaptcha or Duolingo of semantic information. We crowdsource
semantic data with educational and fun learning tools designed to identify and
capture the semantic information revealed in the game play.

For first and second level concepts (the least abstract) we target children
aged 3-6 with games that their parents deem educational and worthwhile in
preparing the child for traditional schooling. Our tools will be free but we
generate revenue by licensing the semantic data we capture. Distribution will
leverage the US federal government's new Universal preK policy.

A proprietary, difficult to recreate, conceptual structure provides some
protection from others copying the methodology and developing the semantic
dictionary.

------
jonathanjaeger
Just relaunched HypedSound on New Year's eve, still working out the kinks but
will be consistently iterating. Looking for a Django developer who is
interested in discussing the long-term vision and a potential collaboration.

Old site had 14,000 user signups and 24,00 audio uploads. New site is a
completely new design and feature set but we migrated the users, audio, and
some other basics.

HypedSound is a creative community where you can upload all your media to one
simple, clean profile and sync with your existing social networks. You can
have all your content from across the web in one place and a community to
share it with.

[http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

-Jonathan@hypedsound.com

------
siwatanejo
I have several ideas to create some open source projects that could be later
monetized. I'm looking for a fellow hacker to work on those ideas (or propose
new ones, or improve my ideas) for some months, and then try to monetize them.
I'm looking for opensource advocates/maintainers and functional-programming
types (i.e.: F#). My ideas are about music software, and backup/sync data
tools.

Based in Germany. Hit me at andrew.forsure at gmail dot com or through
cofounderslab.com: [http://www.cofounderslab.com/profile/ingolstadt-founder-
siwa...](http://www.cofounderslab.com/profile/ingolstadt-founder-
siwatanejo-17462)

------
AHconsidered
We're ramping up an effort to change the way private parties change ownership
of a premium used vehicle ($15K+ through marketplace such as Craigslist);
we're looking for a mobile dev guy to complement our skill set.

Our background: hardcore backend dev; basic front-end; understanding of the
used car market. We have a world-class UI/UX designer helping us out as well.
Our weakness: native mobile app dev (we've done some app development before
but nothing too serious).

location: SF

send inquiries to: ahconsidered@hushmail.com

EDIT: btw, this is super early, so this isn't some kind of "be our first
employee" deal disguised as co-foundership.

------
mrieck
Location: Chicago, IL Desired Co-Founder: 2D Artist/Animator, Web Designer,
Coder (I use Node.js or php), Previous funding exp

I'm currently trying to release things on CodeCanyon.net so I could self-fund
my start-ups. If there's anyone who also works independently it might be
helpful to show each other our current projects. It doesn't matter if you do
code/artwork/marketing - if we get along maybe we could do a small project
together.

I'm also open to applying to tech incubators this Spring. My ideas are a
little unorthodox so I'd probably need someone more grounded to get into an
incubator.

------
arikrak
Education Startup in NYC, Remote OK

I created [http://www.learneroo.com](http://www.learneroo.com) to teach
programming and more online. I have users and will be starting to earn revenue
this month (hopefully)!

I'm looking for a Ruby on Rails and Javascript developer to help develop it
further. Significant equity available!

Also looking for subject experts in Java (and other areas) to create or edit
content or to mentor students.

Email me at ak@learneroo.com if interested, preferably with a link to your
Github profile or the like.

------
boggzPit
We are the creators of Vista Point an iPad app for travel enthusiasts. We are
currently looking for someone helping us in shaping our vision to offer new
digital products in the travel sector. We want to create interesting content
and travel guides and bring communities (photos, travelblogs,etc.) together
with products in the mobile sector.

We would collaborate remote.

If you think this can be interesting for you, visit our homepage and shoot us
an email:

[http://taps.io/JzQA](http://taps.io/JzQA)

------
hoggle
I'm a full-stack duct-tape programmer decided on going all-in on the global
Bitcoin experiment in 2014. I have many ideas but no specific product goal
yet. If you would describe yourself as enthusiastic and idealistic I would
like to have coffee with you. I'm based in Vienna, Austria but again this is
my #1 resolution this year so we probably could arrange other meetup places as
well.

[http://twitter.com/musha68k](http://twitter.com/musha68k)

oskar.grande@gmail.com

------
partoutok
Looking for a Business/Marketing cofounder.

I built [http://www.memobuild.com](http://www.memobuild.com), an online editor
for technical books and documents. I'm working on a good launch and customer
acquisition plan, and could use some help.

The product is already usable and very polished, it's actually a pivot from an
e-learning editor I did for several years. With the right marketing execution
it could grow to profitability fast. Contact is in my profile.

------
Racsoo
Cloud Desktops Startup in Arizona

Wondering how many other Arizona people (or anywhere for that matter) are
interested and knowledgeable in the VID, Desktop Virtualization & Hypervisor
space to possibly work with.

Developer myself & other founder is an Infrastructure Architect looking to
make having a Cloud Desktop simple via our control panel, that's in the works.

[http://ExpertZero.com](http://ExpertZero.com) Email me at
oscar@expertzero.com, would love to talk!

------
marcoherbst
Evercam.io - Cameras Unleashed - Dublin, Ireland

Evercam.io is a developer platform for cameras (any kind of camera). We make
it easy for a developer to get a jpeg or stream from a camera, thus unleashing
a world of creativity.

We're two experienced founders looking for a CTO / Lead Developer. You'll have
to be full-stack and a polyglot, but we're leaning towards Ruby / AWS. The
more you know about APIs and Hypermedia, the better.

------
drewvolpe
I'm working on a one of PG's frighteningly ambitious problems: search. I'm
starting by building the search engine I want to use while writing code.

I have an initial (ugly and very limited) prototype here:
[http://gigglebang.com/](http://gigglebang.com/)

If this is an interesting problem to you, email me with a few ideas on what
you want in a search engine: gb@dewdrops.net

------
pythoniclifter
I'm in the Baltimore / DC area and looking for startups either in the stealth
phase or recently out of this phase to join as a founding member. My
background is a mix of technology, primarily cyber security and some
development in Python, and business. I'd be open to part time as well, though
I'd still need to maintain my current FT position, and remote would also be
doable.

------
ms013
Looking for people in the Portland Oregon area. I have an idea that has been
bubbling for a while to change how scientists use and track computation as
part of their work. I have various components prototyped, but lack front end
and DB experience. I've got about 15 years experience in this area, and have
been getting the startup itch lately to make some of the ideas materialize.

------
mferrell
If any college-aged folks are interested in collaborating with someone as
inexperienced as they are, I'd love for you to shoot me an email at
mattferrell2@gmail.com.

I'm working on a crowdfunding-esque site if that's something you're interested
in, and I'm always down to work on reverse engineering/vulnerability research
type stuff.

------
helen842000
I'm looking for a co-founder to work on FoundCamera.com with me. I put the
site together as a quick 'concierge MVP' It's getting a reasonable number of
visitors & now has a backlog of (several hundred) submissions to post up it
feels time to automate & improve it!

It could be an interesting side project to grow & monetize!

------
lxmorj
I'm looking for someone to take over the day-to-day at PaleoPax, and
(possibly, eventually) buy the site. All it needs now is more traffic -
conversions are good and sales are quite profitable. Hit me up if you're
interested in chatting about the details!

~~~
jlees
Hmm, this dovetails with an idea I had for a Paleo monthly box, if you're
interested in chatting... how much work on the day-to-day do you want to
offload?

~~~
lxmorj
Actually, PaleoPax started as a subcom site and I shut that bit down a year
ago with ~450 monthly subscribers @ $20/month. Shoot me an email and we can
chat more: lxmorj@gmail.com

------
websymphony
Developer with some design chops looking for other developers.

Have few floating ideas that we can chat about. If we gel, can start with
collaboration on some MVPs and then see how things go.

If you have some ideas, more than happy to discuss and work on them as well.

Email me at amitgaur.web@gmail.com

------
147
Developer looking for a cofounder. No big idea yet.

Looking for developer, designer, or anything really (like a writer).

We'd start by having a chat and if things go well we could work together on
some small project or something and go from there. Email is on my profile.

~~~
intellegacy
Not ready to cofound anything at the moment and my dev skills aren't that good
but I'd be willing to chat and join your mastermind group at least.

~~~
AHconsidered
I'm interested as well. I sent you an email

------
capex
We are a group of education enthusiasts at funoonfoundation.org. If you
develop in Rails, you can help us out building this:
[http://invis.io/D2CR9A9F](http://invis.io/D2CR9A9F)

------
walden42
Are you experienced in sales/marketing, don't mind working remotely, and want
to help make a huge impact on the U.S. manufacturing industry?

If so, please contact me for more information: contactme at blanshey dot com.

------
jonyt
I'm looking for a marketing/bizdev guy/girl. My startup helps small businesses
get more customers. Check out [http://www.rebarto.com](http://www.rebarto.com)

------
zaay
I don't have my own idea, but I am looking to join someone's journey.

I am developer from Europe and I can work part-time if anyone has an
interesting idea or startup. I can work with: PHP, Ruby on Rails and Android.

~~~
ondiekijunior
Your contacts please Zaay, we migut have some common ground.

~~~
zaay
info at alphawolves . net

------
guinness74
i'm looking for a co-founder in the DC / Baltimore area. i'd like to develop a
must-have mobile app for sports fans. i have a strong development background
in c++ / mysql / php / some objective c. i'm also somewhat networked with new
sports media. an ideal co-founder would have a strong iOS and objective c
background, and loves sports. if you're interested, respond and we can
exchange details.

------
frodopwns
Two developers in Boulder looking for a co-founder (or two) in the
cryptocurrency area.

Already started one Bitcoin project (cryptistics.com) and are looking for
better ideas.

frodopwns@gmail.com

------
fvinci
Developer in Philadelphia here, no big idea, but looking for someone to bounce
ideas off of/collaborate with. I mostly work with Rails, PHP, jQuery

------
Jd
Digital currency | Palo Alto | evr.gr

~~~
tomasien
I'm not interested in being a co-founder, but I'm SUPER interested in talking
about what you're doing. I think maybe we can help each other. We're seeing a
lot of the same things, have a lot of the same goals, but don't really
compete. tommy@paidez.com

------
nangkon
Shameless Plug. We have a site that helps you find your next cofounders at
[http://getcofounder.com](http://getcofounder.com)

~~~
boggzPit
sorry this site doesn't look very good designed and a thread usually provides
more value to me.

~~~
LogicX
<grammar_police>I understand your intention, however your double negative
currently says you like the site.</grammar_police>

~~~
boggzPit
have an upvote :)

